# New rat just had pups.



## SecretNinja23 (Dec 26, 2013)

I got a rat a couple of weeks ago. She just had her litter today(3/13). They are extremely adorable. 12 but 1 died RIP Lucky! 
Just out of curiosity can we change the bedding in the cage, when can we hold them, will she kill her young?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

You should refrain from a total change for about a week, just pick out the pieces.
You can hold them at any time, but take mom into consideration. If she is hostile to you, don't bother her just yet. If she isn't, let her free range for 20 min and you can hold them quickly (no more than a minute or two out of the nest). Pet mama profusely so you smell like her; she won't kill her young but them staying smelling familiar will help keep her calm and stop from overgroomin them.
She won't kill them unless stressed. If kept in a dark, quiet place feelin safe she'll be fine.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Oh lets see some pictures!


----------



## SecretNinja23 (Dec 26, 2013)

this is our litter. Hard to take picture without the mama being near them


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Aren't they sweet! Handle them everyday and moma too, like Nanashi said. It'll keep them socialized. With Lilly's litter I only touched them once in the first 24 hours and it was just to move one or two to closer to her so they could nurse and I removed the only one that didn't make it. After they were a day old i made a point to hold them a few minutes a day and increased the time I held them as they grew older. I was the only one in the household that could take them out and handle them. Lilly and i have always had a very very strong bond. If i took out a baby she was fine with that, but had my husband or in laws tried to remove one with Lilly in the cage with them, she would have fought them and there would have been blood. Make sure mummy gets some away time from the pups so she can stretch her legs a bit. Can't wait till their fur comes in!


----------



## SecretNinja23 (Dec 26, 2013)

Is it normal to be aggressive towards us when trying to handle?? She just bit one of us.


----------



## ratswithfoxandbear (Feb 12, 2014)

Yes, this is normal. Mommas in all species will attack if they feel their babies are threatened. You're huge compared to her and them. She's going to get nasty if she is not very used to you. She also does not know you super well yet since she is a new companion to you. Peroxide and a band-aid should be alright for the bite. Hopefully someone with more experience can answer about how to get close without constantly getting bit.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Try yogurt on a spoon to lure her away from the pups so you can handle them. Be sure to talk softly to mummy and no quick or sudden movements.
Also I wouldn't recommend letting anyone but yourself remove the pups, that will definitely stress mummy out because she doesn't know the other person. I wouldn't let anyone hold them till they're a week or so old.


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

I used to bribe Nippy with carrots, her favorite. That was the only way she'd let me handle the babies. Once they were weaned she was fine though.


----------

